
Stream Processing vs. Complex Event Processing - hemapani
http://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2016/02/04/stream-processing-vs-complex-event-processing/
======
poseid
when I read "stream" I also think on streams in Node.js - might be nice to
mention that they are quite useful too

